# Does anyone know Sands Golden Dreams in Middletown, NY?



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Do you have the registered name of the sire and dam for the litter?


----------



## no_ah92 (Jan 19, 2014)

No I will ask them for the names. Is there a website where I can see the health of the parents?


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Yes  that's why I wanted to know their names. I'd still want one of the more experienced members to check it over if they can. Here's the OFA website: Orthopedic Foundation for Animals


----------



## no_ah92 (Jan 19, 2014)

I just asked the breeder and she said both are on the AKC website. Is there a reason why she cant just tell me the names haha.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

The word 'retriever' is misspelled on the site front page, and I'd be surprized if they are GRCA members- they aren't in the first section (top billing) on AKC's ads, as GRCA members are.
There is virtually no information on the site at all.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

That's a little elusive. It doesn't actually tell you which of her dogs she's breeding so you can't verify if she's actually done all the clearances. I searched for goldens with the "sands golden" name and several dogs came up but I can't even verify if they're her dogs since I don't know the breeders name.


----------



## no_ah92 (Jan 19, 2014)

I went on the AKC website and found the breeder. The Sire is Sands Goldens Sir Austin Remington and the dam is Sandsgolden Ariel. It says you have to purchase to see the pedigree though.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

That's a father-daughter breeding. Are you comfortable with that?

Here they are on OFA:
Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
Orthopedic Foundation for Animals


----------



## no_ah92 (Jan 19, 2014)

I actually went to the website you linked.

Here is what I found:
Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

It says "normal" for most. Is that good?

BTW thank you for the help.


----------



## no_ah92 (Jan 19, 2014)

What does a father-daughter breeding mean exactly? If it doesnt really affect the temperament and health its fine.


----------



## no_ah92 (Jan 19, 2014)

What does a father-daughter breeding exactly mean? If it doesnt affect the temperament or health, its fine I guess.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Well they're breeding the sire to a bitch that's his daughter. Some people are fine with it if the breeder really knows what they're doing. Some people find it kind of gross. Personally I think it's a little risky health wise and maybe a little gross. Normal is good and they passed all the hip and elbow clearances. Eyes should be done every year so it looks like clearances are up to date.


----------



## no_ah92 (Jan 19, 2014)

hmmm... okay that leaves me with another thing to think about. Thank you for your help.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

If you click on "vertical pedigree" you get to see a little more about the dogs behind the sire, his dam and sire. It looks like there's no clearances for the grandsire. I'd say without a doubt you can find a better pedigree. I believe New York is one of the pricier areas to purchase a golden puppy but you'll never regret getting the best, most responsibly bred dog you can find.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

No problem. If you search the forum I'm sure there's tons of referrals for breeders in your area. You can start a new thread here just to ask for suggestions if there isn't a recent one.


----------



## no_ah92 (Jan 19, 2014)

I noticed that for some dogs it doesnt say if they were tested for the hips or eyes, just elbows. Does that mean they didnt take the test or is it just not showing the results?


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Noah
I live in the Hudson Valley area of NY.
If you would like the name of another breeder in the area let me know.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

If they don't show hip clearances but they have elbows it probably means they failed the exam, ie have hip dysplasia. It's not usual for a breeder to do elbows without hips. Some of the much older dogs might not have eye clearances because the tests weren't done that long ago I believe.


----------



## no_ah92 (Jan 19, 2014)

That would be much appreciated Sheldon's Mom. However, I live in Queens, NY so I would prefer somewhere closer than further away from the city.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm originally from Queens (Corona/Elmhurst)
How far from the city would you go ?


----------



## no_ah92 (Jan 19, 2014)

For the right dog probably a couple hours. But if there is a particular breeder you recommend who is more than 2 hours away than that is fine as well. I'm from Bayside by the way!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

She's breeding a dog to his daughter, neither of which have a pedigree that'd be safe in even the most expert hands to concentrate that way? Run.


----------



## no_ah92 (Jan 19, 2014)

Barbara I received your pm but unfortunately I need 15 posts to reply! But I would appreciate it if you would inquire about available puppies from your breeder.

Also, I live about two blocks away from bell blvd!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Noah
I will contact her as soon as I can and let you know .
Your almost there with 14 posts 1 to go
Barbara


----------



## no_ah92 (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks Barbara! I think I got the 15 posts now haha.


----------

